# Kangol aka Bobo Fett is Getting His Groove Back



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Took these with my phone today. Crappy quality. 








Hims says, "My ball!"









Still his ball









My handsome white baby doll. Man I love that boy!









Thinking about going to chase his ball.









Spoiled, rotten White Animal









Giving me the ultimate stare down for taking his 578596046874 picture.









Relaxing on the couch after patrolling the perimeter 

AND..... My fave pic. He is getting his tuck back!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

He's looking much better Lauren! He'll be getting all the ladies soon enough!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wingman said:


> He's looking much better Lauren! He'll be getting all the ladies soon enough!










WTFever... He's always gotten the ladies yo. He stole your girl remember? 








Love ya, Wingding and thank you!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Kangol is so awesome! Happy to hear he is watching his waist line! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Kangol is so awesome! Happy to hear he is watching his waist line! lol










Thank you, Lisa! I am proud of him. Now if I could only be as conscientious with my own weight I would be good to go! Glad to see you back on more! Hope baby Justin is sleeping through the night for you!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I lub my white dog , boy is he looking good . slimming down alot po baby got put on diet Ima mail him a cheeseburger lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I lub my white dog , boy is he looking good . slimming down alot po baby got put on diet Ima mail him a cheeseburger lol










, Rangel Dangel. He eats better than I do. hahaha
Thank you girl! He sends kisses to Canada.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Seriously though I am CTFU @ mailing him a cheeseburger. Thanks I needed that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ill put it in the same box i send red dog in lol if its not there when it arrives kangol gotta work it out with him lmao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol ill put it in the same box i send red dog in lol if its not there when it arrives kangol gotta work it out with him lmao


Girl you are seriously making my face hurt from laughing tonight.







@ Kangol's gotta work it out with him.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I LOVE ME SOME KANGOL!! 

Kane is very jealous of how handsome Kangol is. Kane says he must work out some more to look as fit and studly for the ladies.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww I do love me some WD  He is lookin sexy Lauren, I must say I never get tired of seeing his pics


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ahh, I love my some Kangol!

I haven't been on here in quite some time, but he is still looking as handsome as EVER!

The girls say Hello Handsome


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

VERY handsome boy. As always I can expect a smile when I open pic threads with him in it.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

KANGOL MY NINJA!!! He looks great Lauren! Luna has been sleepin upside down like him lately i snuck a few pics for ya ill see if she will load em up lol.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I LOVE ME SOME KANGOL!!
> 
> Kane is very jealous of how handsome Kangol is. Kane says he must work out some more to look as fit and studly for the ladies.


Kane is a stud already! I love me some chocolate doggys.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Kangol is an OG- been pimpin since he was born haha


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Kangol is an OG- been pimpin since he was born haha


lol his mack hand is calloused from years of pimp slappin the beezys!:rofl:


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He is such a neat character!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> lol his mack hand is calloused from years of pimp slappin the beezys!:rofl:


Hahaha I love seeing a happy dog


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

The poses you catch Kangol in crack me up!!! LOL! He's looking awesome!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The coolest dog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I LOVE ME SOME KANGOL!!
> 
> Kane is very jealous of how handsome Kangol is. Kane says he must work out some more to look as fit and studly for the ladies.


Awwww







Kane! Thank you for your comments!



apbtmom76 said:


> awwww I do love me some WD  He is lookin sexy Lauren, I must say I never get tired of seeing his pics


Thank you, Tye!











brandileigh080 said:


> Ahh, I love my some Kangol!
> 
> I haven't been on here in quite some time, but he is still looking as handsome as EVER!
> 
> The girls say Hello Handsome


Tell Molly and Annie that Kangol says, "Hey sexies!"







to them both! Thank you!



EckoMac said:


> VERY handsome boy. As always I can expect a smile when I open pic threads with him in it.


Awww Thank you!



CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> KANGOL MY NINJA!!! He looks great Lauren! Luna has been sleepin upside down like him lately i snuck a few pics for ya ill see if she will load em up lol.










Thank you, Caleb! Upload pics stat! I want to see. 


Mach0 said:


> Kangol is an OG- been pimpin since he was born haha










You know it! That's what's up!



CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> lol his mack hand is calloused from years of pimp slappin the beezys!:rofl:














HappyPuppy said:


> He is such a neat character!










so much!


wild_deuce03 said:


> The poses you catch Kangol in crack me up!!! LOL! He's looking awesome!










, Ryan!


davidfitness83 said:


> The coolest dog










Thank you, David!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

The way Kangol sits cracks me up  He is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Eric said:


> The way Kangol sits cracks me up  He is such a handsome boy!!


Thank you! He has been cracking me up every day for the last six years. Man I love that boy.


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

omg  i love Kangol!!! hess soooo cute <3


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

YAY there is my boy, LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

maxinelovesherdogs said:


> omg  i love Kangol!!! hess soooo cute <3


Thank you, Maxine!


Aireal said:


> YAY there is my boy, LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!


Kangol says he wubs you back, Aireal!!  Thank you girl!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love me some Bobo he's an awesome boy. Give hims lots of hugs for me


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I lovem's me some Bobo Fettite! (says it like Inspector Clouseau from the Pink Panther)


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

hehe his spots kill me. I dunno what goove is, but IM glad he got it back lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SuthernStyles said:


> hehe his spots kill me. I dunno what goove is, but IM glad he got it back lol


lmfao I don't know what it is either. I can't believe I missed the "r" and didn't even notice. That is soooo unlike me. lol It was supposed to be groove not goove. Thank you....


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I know, I know. Had to do it though


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I love me some Bobo he's an awesome boy. Give hims lots of hugs for me


Aww Thank you, Krystal!


BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I lovem's me some Bobo Fettite! (says it like Inspector Clouseau from the Pink Panther)


HAHAHA Love Inspector Clouseau! Thank you, Nisse!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> HAHAHA Love Inspector Clouseau! Thank you, Nisse!


LOL! Luv ya girl!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> LOL! Luv ya girl!


Love you too, Nisse!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gunna have to make a trip to GA to see you guys  I need a road trip bad


----------

